# Implantation Bleeding



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you have implantation bleeding after your cycle is due. My cycle was 4 days late and I never had that happen before unless on fertility meds and I haven't been on fertility meds for a while. My cycles are normally 29 days but it was late in the month of June.


----------

